
DNA for Sale: Ancestry.com wants your spit, your DNA and your trust. Should you? - mcenedella
http://www.tampabay.com/news/business/DNA-for-Sale-Ancestry-wants-your-spit-your-DNA-and-your-trust-Should-you-give-them-all-3-_168819151
======
itworker7
no

